# Rental home in Naples or Naples area to base



## Lary&Sharon (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking for rental info for possible move to Naples in the fall. Just husband and wife and 1 dog.


----------



## emilyjm (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm trying to post a link for you, but it says I have 4 posts and must post 5 before I'm allowed to post links!

I'll submit this and then immediately post the link  

You said "Naples area to base".. were you referencing the Naval base? If so, google AHRN. You'll find a listing of overseas housing for military personnel, where locals can list their properties that have already met the military's requirements for rental.


----------



## emilyjm (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's a great website to aid in your hunt!

Case e appartamenti in vendita e in affitto

You can select if you'd like to search rentals or purchasing options.


----------

